# Anyone have any experience working out of an office space?



## davidnaroth (Nov 11, 2021)

Ive had not much luck finding an open studio in my area so Im thinking about renting out a small office space to work in. Anyone have any experience doing this and any tips for noise control etc?


----------



## givemenoughrope (Nov 11, 2021)

yes, under another composer a while ago. any sonic isolation had to do with the location of the room in the building and even then there were plenty of issues (construction, plumbing, guitar shop downstairs, etc) Unless it's a separate structure or at the end of the hall I'd be wary. Check it out during different times of day.


----------



## ptram (Nov 11, 2021)

Even recently, I've asked my regional government to rent some of the many abandoned factories and office buildings for shared co-working places and business incubators. Not far from my home there is a very new industrial area, built just a little before the crisis that made most companies shut and leave them. They are all big spaces, being leased for a lot of money. They would cost little, if everyone could share the offices.

Maybe you can promote something similar in your area. With more success than me.

Paolo


----------



## edmonoccupational (Sep 21, 2022)

Why don't you think about setting up a proper studio with soundproof outside of your house?


----------



## ed buller (Sep 21, 2022)

Myself and Flood had a room in Pink Floyds building in London in the 90's. We had the odd complaint but to be honest we where usually taking the piss and deserved it. 

best

e


----------



## Kyle Preston (Sep 21, 2022)

On the hunt right now for a studio/office space to move into in November. Seattle doesn't have _that _many options, but Craigstlist and https://www.officespace.com/ have been excellent resources. I'm finding I have to dig *deep* through the listings to find any decent potential (isolated from the building, standalone, or at the very least, the end of a row top floor, etc). 

I imagine this all is heavily-dependent on where you live and if you'll be having clients over or not. In my case, I don't plan on it, so I'm looking for spots away from traffic (which are also usually cheaper). I know some composers that go in halfsies on a space, which might be a good option?


----------



## tmhuud (Sep 21, 2022)

I wouldn’t do it unless the office space was setup for what you do. Or….if you plan on mixing only thru cans. You’ll need adequate power, good insolation, proper room size, etc etc. there are several places in Los Angeles that are selling their studios. If I were looking I would consider something like that , that had been tailored for mixing, composing, sound production, etc.


----------



## VickiCoylesjod (Sep 23, 2022)

Why don't you think about setting up a proper studio with soundproof outside of your house? I like working from home a lot, it is more comfortable, and you don't need to go outside everyday and sit in huge traffic for hours. During the global COVID-19 pandemic lockdown, I set a chill place outside my house and renovated some of my other garden buildings, so now I can work from home without going to the office every day. If you are interested in setting up a similar place, let me know in private messages. I will share with you the contacts of my construction company.


----------

